# Anyone building a compost tea brewer?



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Looking for ideas on building the optimum compost tea brewer. I have a small compost setup and two bins for vermicompost.

I am debating between a 5 and 15 gallon setup.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've been looking into doing a small 5 gallon one. Just a bucket, a decent air pump, and something to hold the compost in. They seem simple enough to make as long as you can pump in enough air.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought a 5 gallon kit late last year, but haven't gotten around to playing with it yet. Things have been kinda busy around here this year though.


----------

